# Help with the new album feature



## shesulsa (Jul 10, 2008)

Is there an easy way to move pics from one album to another under the same user?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2008)

Not at this time unfortunately.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2008)

How do I move all my pics over, remember I am real stupid with these things.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 10, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> How do I move all my pics over, remember I am real stupid with these things.


You ain't the only one homeboy! :uhyeah: :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 10, 2008)

Well I don't know if there's a simpler way, but this is what I did, guys:



I created a new folder on the desktop of my computer (easy to find that way).
Then I went to my old user foto gallery.
I pulled up the pics one by one.
I saved each one (right-click, save as) into the new folder.
I created a new gallery in the new albums area (where it says "all albums" on the blue menu bar)
I chose to upload pictures and uploaded each file in the new file folder.
That's what I did. :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2008)

Download to your PC
Upload to new gallery.

No easy way unfortunately.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 10, 2008)

Neutron-star-bright minds it seems, think alike Georgia :lol:.

I'm pondering pasting in the comments that went on my old gallery pictures too.  Some of them mean a great deal to me as they are kind words from people I respect very deeply (you know who you are, so I won't embarass by naming names ).


----------

